# Kurze Frage



## Neueinsteiger (23 September 2008)

Hallo, ich habe eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung von diesen Geräten und wollte fragen ob jemand mir sagen kann wieviel ein simatic panel pc677 bringt, mein Opa hat es mal von igendwo her, ist noch orgi verpackt er hat es mir mit gegeben, nur was soll ich damit??? Kann mir jemand sagen was so ein grät bringt oder kann ich es hier vielleicht verkaufen oder ist es wertlos?
Gruß!


----------



## august123 (23 September 2008)

ich geb dir direkt 100€ dafür 

Schönes Geschenk, spendier deinem Opa aufjedenfall eine Flasche Wein oder so.


----------



## Neueinsteiger (23 September 2008)

Kann man hier auch eine normale Antwort bekommen? Also ist so ein teil nicht viel wert oder wie?


----------



## eYe (23 September 2008)

101€ von mir und die Flasche Wein für deinen Opa gibts auch noch dazu!


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2008)

Neueinsteiger schrieb:


> Kann man hier auch eine normale Antwort bekommen? Also ist so ein teil nicht viel wert oder wie?



100€ ... überleg mal! das sind 200DM! bei gutem kurs 400 ost, bei schlechtem 2000! ... das sind 36.000RM!


----------



## Neueinsteiger (23 September 2008)

Na ihr seid ja hier echt ziemlich lustig drauf was, kann mich kaum noch halten, HAHA


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2008)

...O.K. jetzt mal im ernst, ich bitte dir einen sack kartoffeln...
aber du mußt mir versprechen dein opa hat das ding ehrlich erworben...!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2008)

Ich würde die Sache mal so einschätzen:


die Teile sind bei Weitem nicht so zahlreich im Einsatz wie z. B. Steuerungen
eine Tendenz zeigen immer Angebote bei ebay (derzeit 0)
ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass Dir hier einer den halben Neupreis 
bezahlt, da keine Gewährleistung und unklare Herkunft
also Geduld haben oder verschleudern


----------



## Neueinsteiger (23 September 2008)

Ne 2 reichen... naja rechnung hat opi mir nun nicht mit gegebeben sonst wüsst i ja was der wert ist^^


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ... dein opa hat das ding ehrlich erworben...!



Da liegt das Problem: Man stelle sich vor, dass Ding geht in 
einem halben Jahr in die Knie, Du schickst das Teil zu Siemens
und als Antwort steht der Staatsanwalt vor der Tür (weil es
als gestohlen registriert ist).


----------



## Neueinsteiger (23 September 2008)

Hmm, ja ist richtig kann ich natürlich verstehen... Ist schon ein risiko... Naja weis nicht was würdet ihr denn sagen für wieviel man den los wird?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2008)

...genau, da hat Gerd recht...
ich zieh mein Angebot zurück und fress die Kartoffeln selber...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2008)

Neueinsteiger schrieb:


> ...Naja weis nicht was würdet ihr denn sagen für wieviel man den los wird?



Das kann man so nicht sagen. Du sollste jedenfalls einkalkulieren,
dass ein potentieller Käufer erstmal die Seriennummer haben will
und diese bei Siemens checken lässt.


----------



## Neueinsteiger (23 September 2008)

Ja das könnte man tun...


----------



## august123 (23 September 2008)

Stimme den anderen aber voll zu. Wenn du eine klare Vorstellung hast dann versuchs dafür zu verkaufen, du hast aber nach nem realsitischen Preis gefragt und da im Marktplatz geschrieben- willst es wohl auch verkaufen.


----------



## Neueinsteiger (23 September 2008)

Naja wenn das teil fast 5000 wert iss, sollte schon echt etwas mehr dabei raus springen denke ich...


----------



## august123 (23 September 2008)

ja, versuchs halt 
Im Ebay kanns für 900e oder für 50e weggehen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2008)

Neueinsteiger schrieb:


> Naja wenn das teil fast 5000 wert iss, sollte schon echt etwas mehr dabei raus springen denke ich...



Ich würde an Deiner Stelle erst mal die Herkunft klären.

Es wird Dir kaum einer 2000 bis 3000 EUR auf den Tisch
blättern für eine Kiste, bei der Du zwar der Besitzer bist,
aber die Eigentumsverhältnisse unklar sind.

Dann würde ich das Teil hier anbieten und warten, bis es einer
benötigt und einen angemessenen Preis bezahlt.

Wenn Du es sofort los schlagen willst, dann musst Du halt
den Preis akzeptieren, der Dir geboten wird.


----------

